# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Елены Уралочки >  А ну, давай!!! Очень срочно, чуть не опоздала!!! Универсально!!!

## Уралочка

*А НУ,ДАВАЙ!!!!!*

*Это-не танцевальный батл  но - не плохая подстава * 

*Поверьте,выбегают участвовать ВСЕ!!!*

*Можно использовать на любом мероприятии* 

(и на Выпускных тоже!!! кстати-надеюсь успела выставить,прежде чем Вы их начали работать)

Длительность зависит от азарта гостей.

*В комплект входит музыка и ВИДЕО как нужно играть.*

*стоимость комплекта 500р*

*карта сбербанка 4817 7601 2567 6290*

----------


## Istan

Добрый день! Елена очень хочется приобрести эту штучку.  Написала в личку

----------


## Уралочка

> Добрый день! Елена очень хочется приобрести эту штучку.  Написала в личку


Здравствуйте) ответила)

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Лена, "А ну, давай". Деньги отправляю.

Уже отправила. Жду ссылочку.

----------


## Уралочка

> Уже отправила. Жду ссылочку.


Ссылочка в личке) качайте) с ув. Елена.

----------


## Пахомова Наталья

Лена, спасибо, все получила. Игрушка классная, особенно для начинающих и для ленивых, ничего не нужно учить , можно использовать в работе с листа и плюс массовость. Очень понравилось 5+

----------

Уралочка (11.06.2018)

----------


## Уралочка

> Лена, спасибо, все получила. Игрушка классная, особенно для начинающих и для ленивых, ничего не нужно учить , можно использовать в работе с листа и плюс массовость. Очень понравилось 5+


Благодарю)  :Tender:

----------


## malenina_m

эге-гей хали-гали! эге-гей ВСЁ МОЁ! СУПЕРБЛОК! Я уже использовала на Новый год подобную активашку от Еленочки-зажигает!хохот неимоверный! Особенно, когда люди точно знают, что глаза цвета виски-а они , оказывается, ЦВЕТА ВОДКИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo: 

обязательно рекомендую!!!! ВСЕМ! НУЖНО БРАТЬ!
 :Victory:  СПАСИБО, Уралочка!

----------


## Уралочка

> эге-гей хали-гали! эге-гей ВСЁ МОЁ! СУПЕРБЛОК! Я уже использовала на Новый год подобную активашку от Еленочки-зажигает!хохот неимоверный! Особенно, когда люди точно знают, что глаза цвета виски-а они , оказывается, ЦВЕТА ВОДКИ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> обязательно рекомендую!!!! ВСЕМ! НУЖНО БРАТЬ!
>  СПАСИБО, Уралочка!


И Вам спасибо)))  :Tender:

----------


## ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК

Елена,  доброе  утро)))  Заинтересовал  блок  - А  Ну  Давай)))  застолка)))

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена,  доброе  утро)))  Заинтересовал  блок  - А  Ну  Давай)))  застолка)))


Здравствуйте. Да...конечно))  Оплачивайте и я скину ссылочку для скачивание материала) с ув. Елена.

----------


## ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК

Елена,  доброе  утро)))  оплатила  блок - А ну Давай))) жду  с  нетерпением)))

----------


## Уралочка

> Елена,  доброе  утро)))  оплатила  блок - А ну Давай))) жду  с  нетерпением)))


Отправила в личку) ловите

----------


## ДЕВУШКА ПРАЗДНИК

> Отправила в личку) ловите


в пятницу  уже провела  ваш  блок - А  Ну  Давай))) это  что -  то  не  что)))  гости  так вошли  в  азарт  и  я  с  ними :Grin: ))))  в начале  не  сомневались  в  своем  ответе,  но  когда  пошли последующие  варианты  противоположные,  что  они  вытворяли  и  пели  и  спорили,  не  знали  какой  ответ  дать)))  одним  словом  покупайте  и не  думайте  100 процентов  зайдет)))  еще  раз  спасибо))  кстати  до скорой  встречи  18 октября  на  мастер  -  классе  в  Петрозаводске)))  :Yahoo:

----------


## Уралочка

> в пятницу  уже провела  ваш  блок - А  Ну  Давай))) это  что -  то  не  что)))  гости  так вошли  в  азарт  и  я  с  ними))))  в начале  не  сомневались  в  своем  ответе,  но  когда  пошли последующие  варианты  противоположные,  что  они  вытворяли  и  пели  и  спорили,  не  знали  какой  ответ  дать)))  одним  словом  покупайте  и не  думайте  100 процентов  зайдет)))  еще  раз  спасибо))  кстати  до скорой  встречи  18 октября  на  мастер  -  классе  в  Петрозаводске)))


УРА!!!! Я очень рада,что понравилось!!!  :Tender:  :Yahoo:

----------

